# Making pumpkin monsters



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

More arms and legs ..


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Figure out arm and leg placement. Carve and attach ..


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are cool! Nice work!


----------



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

Simple and cool. Great idea.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Aug 14, 2015)

Those are great! What do you mean by "poly"?


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks, I'm glad you all like them. The nice thing about using wire if you have access to it, is the fingers remain bendable and can hold light objects too. 



Rick Sanchez said:


> Those are great! What do you mean by "poly"?


Rick, water based polyurethane. If I was going to use these in the weather, I'd coat them really well a couple of times.


----------



## Chilliboo (Aug 31, 2016)

Skeleton crew these are wickedly cool!!!

Our major West Aussie supermarket chain is selling halloween pumpkins for only the second year ever, but at $3 AUS a kilo, they're not moving too fast! I can see these ending up on my paper mache pumpkins... with pride!

Thanks for a great tute... love it!


----------

